# P. metallica new enclosure



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 28, 2015)

Put my gooty in an Amac. I realize it's a lil too big, but figure it can stay in here for a good 
while, and be merry. Plenty of room to web it up, and I halved a piece of cork bark tube to make her 
happy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 140392

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 28, 2015)

Other side
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 140393


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 28, 2015)

View attachment 140394

	

		
			
		

		
	
One more


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 28, 2015)

Setup looks nice, just make sure to witness the spider eat because crickets like to hide from spiders in larger enclosures. Are the plants silk? Some silk plants give off harmful gases to invertebrates.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 28, 2015)

Chris11 said:


> Setup looks nice, just make sure to witness the spider eat because crickets like to hide from spiders in larger enclosures. Are the plants silk? Some silk plants give off harmful gases to invertebrates.


I've given baby dubia and crickets. Hasn't eaten a cricket yet....too fast. I pre killed also and still didn't eat it. 
The plants are plastic. Made sure while back when I learned on here. Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Nov 28, 2015)

I want a bloody gooty so bad, gotta wait two months for repticon ATL and pick one up. GRR!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 28, 2015)

View attachment 140396


Toxoderidae said:


> I want a bloody gooty so bad, gotta wait two months for repticon ATL and pick one up. GRR!



I'm sooo happy with her. She's pretty and fast and her blue is starting to come in.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 29, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> I've given baby dubia and crickets. Hasn't eaten a cricket yet....too fast. I pre killed also and still didn't eat it.
> The plants are plastic. Made sure while back when I learned on here. Thx


Consider yourself lucky - some T's refuse dubias entirely, usually for no reason. I have a fairly large colony of dubias, and yet I still have to make a trip to PetSmart every so often for crickets for a couple of my T's. Picky children.

EDIT:
Also, a side note. You seem like a handy, resourceful guy - look into picking up a few old hard drives from Goodwill, Savers, or Craigslist. They all have rare earth magnets in them, and that's what I use to secure bark to the side of the enclosure. One attached to the wood, another to the outside of the enclosure. They hold on more than tight enough, and then they're easily movable, unlike the hot glue (or silicone?) you used. It's not that what you did was harmful, just something to look into.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 29, 2015)

They all eat dubia, but sometimes they are picky, so I offer a cricket or superworm instead. I too have a dubia colony, and 
still go buy other feeders, lol. Great advice on the magnets. I've been thinking how to attach stuff, so it's remove able. I use 
low heat hot glue.  Stuff is remove able but not as clean as I'd like it to be. I'll look into that....altho I KNO I don't have any 
floppy disks laying around, haha




EulersK said:


> Consider yourself lucky - some T's refuse dubias entirely, usually for no reason. I have a fairly large colony of dubias, and yet I still have to make a trip to PetSmart every so often for crickets for a couple of my T's. Picky children.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, a side note. You seem like a handy, resourceful guy - look into picking up a few old hard drives from Goodwill, Savers, or Craigslist. They all have rare earth magnets in them, and that's what I use to secure bark to the side of the enclosure. One attached to the wood, another to the outside of the enclosure. They hold on more than tight enough, and then they're easily movable, unlike the hot glue (or silicone?) you used. It's not that what you did was harmful, just something to look into.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 29, 2015)

genus _Poecilotheria_ are probably among all _Theraphosidae_ those who much more dislike roaches, and _Poecilotheria metallica_ in particular are sometime choosy.

But they never refuse a good old cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Nov 29, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> They all eat dubia, but sometimes they are picky, so I offer a cricket or superworm instead. I too have a dubia colony, and
> still go buy other feeders, lol. Great advice on the magnets. I've been thinking how to attach stuff, so it's remove able. I use
> low heat hot glue.  Stuff is remove able but not as clean as I'd like it to be. I'll look into that....altho I KNO I don't have any
> floppy disks laying around, haha


No, not a floppy disk - a hard drive. Specifically, what's called a hard disk drive (HDD). It's what actually stores the data and programs on a computer. Just about every modern computer has and HDD in it. The technology hasn't changed too much in the last two and a half decades, so almost every computer you see will have one of these in it.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 29, 2015)

EulersK said:


> No, not a floppy disk - a hard drive. Specifically, what's called a hard disk drive (HDD). It's what actually stores the data and programs on a computer. Just about every modern computer has and HDD in it. The technology hasn't changed too much in the last two and a half decades, so almost every computer you see will have one of these in it.


Oh ok. Read it wrong. I actually have a few laying around. I'll google how to remove them. Wonder if old laptops have em. 
I have 5 of those laying around too


----------



## jiacovazzi (Nov 29, 2015)

It's looking good!


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 29, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Oh ok. Read it wrong. I actually have a few laying around. I'll google how to remove them. Wonder if old laptops have em.
> I have 5 of those laying around too



Found some and removed them!!!!

---------- Post added 11-29-2015 at 03:23 PM ----------




jiacovazzi said:


> It's looking good!


Thx Joe. She's doing great!!!


----------



## EulersK (Nov 30, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> Found some and removed them!!!!


Boom. To get the magnets out of the actual braces, just use two pliers and bend the brace away from you - the magnet will pop right out. Caution! Wear goggles and do this in a wide, open area. The magnets have flown off before when I've done this, and I actually ended up breaking a window in my garage. Like I said, almost every computer (or anything with a hard drive) has this in it, so you'll find them everywhere. 

This has the added benefit of utterly destroying any data you had on that HDD :laugh: Be careful with those disks you see. Despite looking like metal, they actually break like glass and will slice your hand open.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 30, 2015)

Lol. I did just that. I actually got some out of floppy drives too, little square ones but still strong. Thx again!!





EulersK said:


> Boom. To get the magnets out of the actual braces, just use two pliers and bend the brace away from you - the magnet will pop right out. Caution! Wear goggles and do this in a wide, open area. The magnets have flown off before when I've done this, and I actually ended up breaking a window in my garage. Like I said, almost every computer (or anything with a hard drive) has this in it, so you'll find them everywhere.
> 
> This has the added benefit of utterly destroying any data you had on that HDD :laugh: Be careful with those disks you see. Despite looking like metal, they actually break like glass and will slice your hand open.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 30, 2015)

I've actually never opened floppy drives before! I'm somewhat surprised they had a magnet in there, actually. I always thought it was all mechanical rotation, no magnets. Then yeah, the more the merrier.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 1, 2015)

EulersK said:


> I've actually never opened floppy drives before! I'm somewhat surprised they had a magnet in there, actually. I always thought it was all mechanical rotation, no magnets. Then yeah, the more the merrier.


. small,
about an 1/8" square but still surprisingly strong. Not enuff to hold cork bark to the side of an enclosure but I'll use em 
for something.


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Dec 2, 2015)

EulersK said:


> Specifically, what's called a hard disk drive (HDD). It's what actually stores the data and programs on a computer. Just about every modern computer has and HDD in it. The technology hasn't changed too much in the last two and a half decades, so almost every computer you see will have one of these in it.


That's less and less true since most computers since a few years ago come with an SSD(Solid State Drive) instead of an HDD and those SSD don't have magnets(At least I very much doubt it, but I haven't opened one yet) since there's no moving parts inside.

I doubt most people have old SSD laying around that they don't use, but just though it may be worth mentioning, just in case.


----------



## EulersK (Dec 2, 2015)

Sam_Peanuts said:


> That's less and less true since most computers since a few years ago come with an SSD(Solid State Drive) instead of an HDD and those SSD don't have magnets(At least I very much doubt it, but I haven't opened one yet) since there's no moving parts inside.


While that is true, the vast majority of consumer-grade computers still have HDD's, or at the very least hybrid drives (which still have magnets). You are correct in that SSD's do not have magnets, but with the cost of SSD's still in the $0.30/GB range, they are not yet considered widespread. Just a couple years ago, they were in the $1/GB range. Meanwhile, HDD's are sold at $0.05/GB or less. Because of that size-to-cost ratio, consumer computers either have tiny SSD's or no SSD at all. The latter is what is still usually true. Consumers just aren't willing to have a blazing fast computer with only 128GB of storage space. That is why hybrid drives exist - a fairly standard HDD with a massive SSD cache that is not accessible by the user. This gives nearly SSD performance while maintaining the capacity of an HDD. These still have the same rare earth magnets, though, and these are quickly becoming very common. We could also talk about PCI-E SSD's, but those are even more expensive at a whopping $1-$4/GB, depending on the speed.

Again, high capacity SSD's exist, but they are so ridiculously expensive that very few people actually use them. My personal rig has a 256GB SSD where the OS, programs, and frequented folders are located. I also have a 2TB HDD where everything else is stored. For those with desktops, this is the most reasonable setup, and by far the most common for those who insist on the speed of an SSD while maintaining the capacity of HDD's. 

SSD's were brought into the mainstream primarily by Intel's Ultrabooks... which have largely died out. Super thin, super fast, long battery lives, amazing specs. Also, super expensive. Only the rich could afford a decent Ultrabook, and while people loved them, they were simply too expensive. Another complaint was, of course, the tiny SSD capacities. In an age where 1TB HDD's are given away for nearly free, many people weren't willing to accept a puny 128GB SSD. Ultrabooks are dying a slow death by the hand of tablets, who's performance is very quickly catching up to the Ultrabook. Just look at the Microsoft Surface - an i5 processor in a tablet? That's a thing now. When people want ultra-portability and the ability to do the work of a laptop, they either buy a high end Windows tablet or a much more affordable Android tablet and pair either one with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse. 

HDD's are here to stay, at least for quite some time. SSD's are quickly catching up, yes, but they have a long way to go before they rank among the common 4TB HDD's.


----------

